# wine barrel furniture



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

got talked into makin barrel furniture for a friend and now i have back orders up the azz.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very clever designs. I remember chairs and tables from barrels years ago. I like what you've done with the variety, especially the chairs. Where you getting all the barrels? 












 







.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Very clever designs. I remember chairs and tables from barrels years ago. I like what you've done with the variety, especially the chairs. Where you getting all the barrels?
> 
> 
> 
> thanx. i do have orders for patio chairs. im working with a few wineries. i live close to napa so plenty of wine barrels. i found a guy that i get french oak barrels for 40.00 a pc.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice and unique design. No wonder there is a demand for them.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice, original design. Much better than the barrel furniture in the 60s.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Really nice. I like the chairs a lot.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

those are actuallly benches. here are some chairs and a table i finished yesterday not sure if im going to suspend a bottle rack under the table and maybe paint the rings black


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

jack warner said:


> those are actuallly benches. here are some chairs and a table i finished yesterday not sure if im going to suspend a bottle rack under the table and maybe paint the rings black


Damn that's cool. I really like em!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thanx. the only thing harder than making this chair was making another one just like it. the angles had to be the same or they wouldnt look good next to each other. today im gonna make an easel, but first i need to make a slidder shelf for the plainer. tired of picking it up and moving it in place.


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice idea's... looks as if you have your own little niche cut out for yourself with those wine-barrels...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are completely awesome. i really like all of them. Great work.


----------

